# This is what happens



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When goat people go to town. This took some planning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Priceless !


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

:rofl: some goats are too smart for their own good!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hehehe  at least they stuck around!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah it did! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol and that's why I dread trips to town  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!! they just love their mommy so much they didn't want her gone even for a few hours. :ROFL:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Is that the look of innocence?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:^^^^that would be a perfect caption :slapfloor:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

goathiker said:


> When goat people go to town. This took some planning.


omg,,I'm glad mine haven't figured that out yet..lol:laugh:


----------

